# Tripp



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is home. He is a lovely sweet puppy and Raider and Tugg welcomed him with noses and wagging tails. First night was pretty good, he is eating well, playing hard and capturing our hearts. His formal name will be Four Lakes Triple Play, call name Tripp. We are Cubs fans, and after 108 years our Beloved Cubbies just won the World Series, and I wanted to have a baseball themed name reflecting our love of the Chicago Cubs. Attached are a couple of pictures of our little darling, right now he is napping. I should be too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so happy you started this thread. Pure puppy loveliness...looking forward to seeing many pictures and adventures


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Gorgeous! Welcome home Tripp!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang, he just may be the cutest one yet!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big paws, blocky head... he's going to be a looker. Of course I'm not biased or anything ;-) I'll be checking back here for photos so keep them coming!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous, I'm so glad he has his own thread!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Tripp, he's a beautiful little guy. 
Great to hear how his big brother welcome him into the family, that must have been fun to watch, I can just picture it. 

Love his name, we lived in the Chicago suburbs for many many years, we were so happy to see the Cubbies win the World Series-so very deserving. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of your little guy to come.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It made me feel good to see him on the dog bed, that was my Rusty's, after he died, Libby took it over, after she left us, Raider likes to lay on it. I am sure Raider won't have a problem sharing it with Tripp. Tugg is too busy to take time out to nap on it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for starting this thread. Tripp is adoreable and I was going thru puppy picture withdrawal. How can you nap tho? I would just sit and look at that sweet little guy while he slept. LOl. I am such a sucker for cute puppies like Tripp


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

He's SO adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! He's adorable  His aunty Teal and I are so happy we'll get to see him grow up here!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so happy for you and for Tripp. I think you're all in for a great time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations on Tripp's homecoming and the Cubs long awaited championship. Tripp is gorgeous and he sure looks like it was a seamless transition for him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Tripp is just adorable. Glad Raider and Tugg have accepted him.:grin2: Looking forward to watching him grow!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, he is so sweet. Those two photos bring back such memories. I have very similar looking ones of Shala when she was first home. His aunty Shala and I are also so happy to be able to watch him grow!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He's gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Any plans for conformation  ?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Any plans for conformation  ?[/QUOTE
> She might need to think about that!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He is doing well, potty training is coming along, and so is crate training. He hated it first couple of days but yesterday decided it was a good place after all. First three nights were rough, up and crying every hour or so, yesterday I was a walking zombie. But last night slept for a four hour stretch, yippee !!! Had his checkup at our vets, everybody loved him and he loved everybody. Will try to get some pictures today but he is so busy and quick every picture I take is blurred. Loves Raider and Tugg, especially loves to pull on their tails, especially Raider's, after a bit Raider just moves away from. Tugg now has a buddy who will be able to keep up with him. And Raider will get a much needed rest from Tugg. All is well and good in our house.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

a couple of pictures from today, not very good, he doesn't stay still


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness he is cute! Tugg and Raider look like pretty patient older siblings. Thanks for the photo. I needed my puppy fix


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I know what you mean about photos. Thanks goodness we can delete all the bad ones now. I remember the old days of taking film in to get developed, then throwing most of them away. Now I just take oodles and delete most of them. Sounds like Tripp will keep Tugg busy.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy! And oh, that well loved white face on your older one!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fitting in nicely


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp slept from 9 till 4. Yippeee !! He is a good eater, learning to sit before he gets his food. Knows which door we go out of to go outside, loves his brothers. Last night Raider was on his dog bed, Tripp crawled up next to him. All was good until Tripp started chewing on Raider's tail, Raider looked at me with a pleading look, so he was helped onto the couch, old guy is getting a little wobbly in his back end. Raider is so patient, both Tugg and Raider have been terrific.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Horray for sleep!!! It sounds like Tripp is settling in  And sweet old Raider, being so patient... I think Tripp is very lucky boy to have landed at your house.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He sleeps 7 hours at night. Potty training is coming along well. He is learning his name, sit, down and take it. Also have introduced spin and circle. Tugg wears him out with play, Raider, almost 12 is good with him but would prefer Tripp doesn't pull on his tail feathers. All in all going very well. I don't get much done around the house, when I'm not playing with/taking out/keeping the puppy busy I am recouping. You forget how much work puppies are. But he is a lot of fun and very very smart, and beautiful to boot.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I heard from another couple whose puppy instantly learned come, sit, down and shake. She said "this puppy is amazing!" I told her it might be time to register him for an advanced obedience class ;-)


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think tomorrow I will be going to PetSmart and picking up some bitter apple. Not for the furniture, but for Raider's and Tugg's tail feathers. Trippy is becoming relentless on grabbing and hanging onto their tails. Older boys are okay so far but they are starting to become a little annoyed with the little bugger.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I hope Raider and Tugg lay down the law with Tripp. Grandma Abby has already done that with Tally - making it very clear to back off and not mess with her... period. But she has lots of experience with little troublemakers.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> I hope Raider and Tugg lay down the law with Tripp. Grandma Abby has already done that with Tally - making it very clear to back off and not mess with her... period. But she has lots of experience with little troublemakers.


Tugg will, but Raider won't. Found that out when Tugg came , Raider for some reason would not tell him off. He looks at me with this pleading look in his eyes, so I know when it's time out time for all of them. I keep telling Tugg, what goes around comes around, buddy. All in all, they get along really well. Trippy is a very sweet puppy, I am so in love with him already.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Will be two weeks tomorrow since Tripp came home. He is doing well, I believe we are now entering the puppy piranha stage. 
And poor Tugg and Raider are often the beneficiaries of it. I decided to put the puppy play pen up next to our family room, when the biting gets out of control, in he goes. He doesn't mind it, and it gives our hands/feet and the other dogs tails/legs/necks a welcome rest. Outside exercise is good, except, like all puppies, he is constantly chewing on sticks and grass and I am constantly fishing stuff out of his mouth. Sleeping at night is getting better, and if he does need to go out in the middle of the night, will go back to sleep once we come back in.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp today.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My, how he's grown! He's a good-looking wild child.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

They grow so fast - it's just crazy. Tripp looked like a happy camper - and why shouldn't he be! Sis Tally is settling in here but I will be very happy when the middle of the night potty outing is done with. But they make up for that with all that cuteness. We are slowly settling into a new routine here as I hope you are with your crew.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> They grow so fast - it's just crazy. Tripp looked like a happy camper - and why shouldn't he be! Sis Tally is settling in here but I will be very happy when the middle of the night potty outing is done with. But they make up for that with all that cuteness. We are slowly settling into a new routine here as I hope you are with your crew.



Trippy slept last night from around 9:30 to 5 this morning, made me very happy. He is settling in well too, appears to be a bit of a barker. We have a bit of property here, today we took a hike down thru a pasture, to take a look at the creek. He walks really well on his leash, as well as a ten week old puppy can.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Trippy had his second set of shots yesterday, he weighed a couple ounces over 17 pounds. Growing like a weed and doing well. He seems to sense that Raider is getting frail and treats him a little gentler than he does Tugg. Tugg wrestles with him and when he has had enough, will just pin him for a moment or two. Never roughly but just to remind Tripp not to get out of hand. Like human babies who have a fussy time, Tripp seems to have a time when he is a bit of a maniac, between 4 and 5 in the afternoon. He gets the zoomies, the bities and the "I will kill this stuffed toy". When I walk him on the leash during this time, he grabs the leash and shakes it like he is going to tear it apart. Then after a few minutes of this frenetic behavior, he collapses in a heap and is my sweet puppy again. We are having such fun with him. We had nosework class tonight for the older dogs and we brought Tripp along. He stayed in his little crate next to the big dogs and was a very good boy, and when I brought him out, everybody loved on him and gave him lots of kisses and attention.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

a couple pictures of Tripp


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the photos and updates! Hope there are more to come....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We all went to Nosework class tonight. Tripp was a good boy, he gave kisses and got lots of love from lots of people. One of our board members who does only conformation was there, and played with him, trotted him around a bit and thought he was just lovely, and has a wonderful disposition. He had fun.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> We all went to Nosework class tonight. Tripp was a good boy, he gave kisses and got lots of love from lots of people. One of our board members who does only conformation was there, and played with him, trotted him around a bit and thought he was just lovely, and has a wonderful disposition. He had fun.


Are you planning to do conformation with him? He is pretty handsome!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had rent a ring at our club yesterday, I took Tripp and Tugg. I practiced some obedience with Tugg, and then with Tripp. I brought out the baby wobble agility board and introduced Trippy to it. He had no problems with, and by the end was running across it, even when it banged. Not sure if I will do agility with him, but it's good for him to have new experiences. Today is our Nosework Christmas party, all three dogs will go. Besides the party, we are having Nosework run thrus for the experienced dogs and an introduction to Nosework for beginners, Tripp can do that. It should be fun. I'll try and take some pictures.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Would love to see pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like Tripp is keeping busy - and that you are enjoying him. Tally is starting a puppy kindergarten class next week which should be fun. I"m kind of wondering how she is going to be with the other puppies after rough housing (quite roughly at times...)so much with the big dogs here. I am taking Tally into Madison today to a friend's house. I want her to see cars, buses, city stuff. It's so quiet out here in the country - basically zero traffic - which I love of course. I really should start a thread about her adventures too - instead of invading Tripp's! Love hearing updates about him!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Sounds like Tripp is keeping busy - and that you are enjoying him. Tally is starting a puppy kindergarten class next week which should be fun. I"m kind of wondering how she is going to be with the other puppies after rough housing (quite roughly at times...)so much with the big dogs here. I am taking Tally into Madison today to a friend's house. I want her to see cars, buses, city stuff. It's so quiet out here in the country - basically zero traffic - which I love of course. I really should start a thread about her adventures too - instead of invading Tripp's! Love hearing updates about him!


We live on about 26 acres, have a creek running thru our property. Our house sits up on a hill, on a main highway, but pretty far back from the road. Every day Tripp and I go for a walk around our property, sometimes down thru one of our pastures, sometimes down by the barn. He hears road noise, birds, squirrels, and smells lots of interesting things, we have lots of critters, raccoons, possums, etc. I think even some coyotes have a den somewhere by the creek. We steer clear of them and you only hear them at night, with their yipping. He is never off leash, the road scares me, but he loves his walks. Today we heard gun shots, I think one of our neighbors was doing some target practice. He startled a little but we just kept walking and after a bit, he was fine. He trots along next to me, sometimes will grab a hold of his leash, but then sometimes grabbing a hold of my pant leg, growling like he is big and bad. I just laugh at him, he is a hoot. And now with a running start can hurl himself up on my chair. That's usually Tugg's spot, he was quite surprised last night to find out his safe spot is no longer safe.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

only took one picture tonight, it was a very busy night. Tripp had a good time. So did the other dogs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

here's another one, someone from the club took it, little stinker has good attention.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

and one more, his first introduction to Nosework.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tripp is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! Congratulations on this precious boy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

First snow. He loved it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love pictures of goldens playing in the snow; especially puppies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

another one I just saw that someone from the club took last night. Gotta admit Tripp is a really cute puppy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

That handsome devil ;-) Love his smile. What a busy boy!
We got six inches of snow here - so far, it's still snowing. I guess it's really winter now, after such a mild late fall...
I just posted some photos of Tally having a blast in the snow.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and Tugg playing bitey face this morning.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I bet that Tugg likes a puppy to play with. I was just trying to figure out what Tugg and Tripp's relationship would be... Tito is Tugg's father and Tally's grandfather so some kind of cousins. My dad was always talking about things like second cousins twice removed and I never got it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

teaching the little stinker if he sits pretty for pictures he gets a cookie. He is catching on fast.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww....what a handsome pup you are, Tripp!!!!!:--heart::--heart:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> I bet that Tugg likes a puppy to play with. I was just trying to figure out what Tugg and Tripp's relationship would be... Tito is Tugg's father and Tally's grandfather so some kind of cousins. My dad was always talking about things like second cousins twice removed and I never got it.


Tugg does love playing with him. Raider doesn't have the energy to be the playmate Tugg needs. So now it's usually Tugg and Tripp. It isn't always easy to know the right time to bring a puppy in. But I have always known Tugg would find it difficult to be an only dog, and Raider turns 12 on the 26, so is at that age when you just never know. And watching how I guess the baton is passed from Raider to Tripp as Tugg's playmate is good, but bittersweet too. Makes me smile, but also makes me a little sad. But for now, all is well, Raider is doing great, Tugg and Tripp are doing fantastic and we are a three dog family.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning fun


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It is so interesting to watch how the dynamics develop with my three. This morning I saw Trippy wrestling with Tugg, then went over to Raider and was licking his face and mouth, and finally getting next to Tugg on the ottoman. He really seems to know that due to Raider's age he can't tolerate rough housing, and is gentle with him. Tugg has reminded him a couple times not to mess with him when he is chewing on his favorite nylabones, and Tripp respects it. It is a joy to watch these three.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I love watching a puppy learning how to interact with older dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

my4goldens said:


> Tripp is home. He is a lovely sweet puppy and Raider and Tugg welcomed him with noses and wagging tails. First night was pretty good, he is eating well, playing hard and capturing our hearts. His formal name will be Four Lakes Triple Play, call name Tripp. We are Cubs fans, and after 108 years our Beloved Cubbies just won the World Series, and I wanted to have a baseball themed name reflecting our love of the Chicago Cubs. Attached are a couple of pictures of our little darling, right now he is napping. I should be too.


A huge congratulations on Tripp, he is SO ADORABLE. One of my best friends from Woodridge, IL, Kate, is a HUGE CUB Fan and she named one of her Golden Retrievers, Wrigley. Her female Golden is named Olivia.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We bring Tripp to Tugg's agility classes on Sunday, mainly for socialization. Today there was another puppy there, with his owners who had an older dog in the class. So our instructor gave each of our puppies time in the ring, we did an introduction to the tunnel and table, and we also played on the wobble board and baby contact board. Didn't take Trippy long to blast thru the tunnel. He is like a little sponge, and is gorgeous to boot. People are always stopping and petting him and telling me he is lovely.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love hearing updates on Tripp. It sounds like you are really enjoying him


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He is a smart boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp has a vet checkup at 10, it will be interesting to see how much he weighs. I can barely lift him anymore. No wonder my back hurts.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Tripp has a vet checkup at 10, it will be interesting to see how much he weighs. I can barely lift him anymore. No wonder my back hurts.



Checkup went great, he weighs 25 pounds. Vet and staff love him. And what's not to love. Vet was impressed by how calm he was. My reply was, not always like this! He had his nails trimmed, and anatomically everything is where it's supposed to be.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad to hear a things are where they are supposed to be  25 pounds - yikes they shoot up fast! And I feel the same way about picking Tally up now, it's like "uuufff dah... how much do you weigh, girl!?"


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas from our house to Yours !


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photo of the boys! Sounds like Tripp has been good so I'm guessing Santa will bring him something fun.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Great photo of the boys! Sounds like Tripp has been good so I'm guessing Santa will bring him something fun.


Tripp has been very good, and his brothers have been good too, so Santa should definitely bring all of them fun stuff.
We laugh at him every day, he is a very bouncy puppy, especially at meal times. When I fix his bowl of food, he runs as fast as he can and slides around the corner to his crate, then bounces in, sits his little butt down and waits to be fed. Our son and his family along with their little dog are arriving Saturday for a week, it is going to be a very busy, exciting time, and on Christmas the rest of our family that lives locally will be here. I think I am going to need a vacation myself after all this.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> Tripp has been very good, and his brothers have been good too, so Santa should definitely bring all of them fun stuff.
> We laugh at him every day, he is a very bouncy puppy, especially at meal times. When I fix his bowl of food, he runs as fast as he can and slides around the corner to his crate, then bounces in, sits his little butt down and waits to be fed. Our son and his family along with their little dog are arriving Saturday for a week, it is going to be a very busy, exciting time, and on Christmas the rest of our family that lives locally will be here. I think I am going to need a vacation myself after all this.


Tally is bonkers for food and treats too. I have been teaching her to "kennel" and she does exactly the same thing - flies to her crate, skids around the corner and jumps inside, sits (we've been doing "sit" too...), and waits for a treat. She's such a little pistol


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and Raider went to the groomer this week, and came home looking beautiful. Trippy didn't go, but got a bath this morning. He did very well, even when I used the dryer on him. He is such a delightful puppy, each day I fall deeper and deeper in love with him. Next week will be interesting, our son, his wife, their two kids and their little dog are coming for a week long visit. I will be ready for a vacation when they go home. Love them, but it is always an adjustment when they come and now with a new puppy, a big adjustment.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

company has been here since late last night. their dog, cosmo, does not like Tripp, at all. He is a coton du tulear, gets along fine with my other two dogs, mainly because they ignore him. But Tripp wants to get in his face, so we have figured out the best thing is to keep them separated. My grandson who is 12 has set up his xbox in our basement, it is finished, and very comfortable so Cosmo spends most of his time down there with him. Maybe once the chaos of Christmas day is over tomorrow, we can introduce them again and see if it goes better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas, precious photo


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Christmas day was pretty good, lot of people, and 5 dogs. Our three dogs, our son's dog and our daughter brought one of her dogs. Cosmo, our sons dog still does not like Trippy. I think would like to eat him. But I think he would like to eat some people too. Not very well socialized. A snappy little brat of a dog. Thank goodness he is crate trained. Trippy hasn't figured out not to bother him, and is a bit of a pest around him, so we just do our best to keep them separated. My older dogs ignore him, which suits everybody fine.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp today


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Our company has gone home, so I no longer have to worry if Cosmo, the devil coton du tulear is going to eat Tripp's face. I love my son and his family, but they certainly could have done a better job of socializing that dog. Tripp is doing great, we went to a puppy socialization class last night and he fell in love with a little Belgian Malinois puppy girl named Avery. And this morning we went to our club and practiced our loose leash walking skills which to be honest need a lot of work. We need to get to work on our obedience skills. 
He is starting to lose his puppy fur, and starting to look all legs, ears and tail. He seems to be doing less and less mouthing/biting, at least with me. Not so sure if my husband would say the same. And he sleeps at night from probably 9 or 10 till 6 or 7 in the morning.
Yippee !!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think TRIPP is just ADORABLE!!! I also think the puppy biting is normal and he will outgrow it.
That's a good amount of time for a pup to stay in bed!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Peace on Earth, well, at least there is peace with my three doggies. We have several nylabones that seem to be special, but so far, no arguing about who is the keeper of these. Trippy is funny, he will bring me one he likes and does puppy talking while holding the prize, wiggling and wagging, I tell him out, he gives it to me, he is praised and he is rewarded by getting the special chewy back. He is darling, everything so far is going swimmingly. The end of this month, January my husband and I are taking our fifth wheel camper to Florida for ten days. Original plan was to take all three dogs, however, after thinking it thru, we realized there is not enough room in our crew cab truck, which pulls the camper. And an 18 hour ride with Trippy constantly chewing on Tugg and Raider would not have been fun for them, So Raider and Tuggy will be going the Pet Hotel on their own vacation and Trippy will be making the trek with us.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Your description of travelling with three dogs reminds me of driving vacations with my two older brothers when we were kids. My poor parents. But lucky Tripp to get to come along! Tally travelled with me over Christmas while the older dogs were boarded. It's fun to have some one on one time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Your description of travelling with three dogs reminds me of driving vacations with my two older brothers when we were kids. My poor parents. But lucky Tripp to get to come along! Tally travelled with me over Christmas while the older dogs were boarded. It's fun to have some one on one time.


I am looking forward to it, five years ago when Tugg was a puppy we did the same thing. We are staying at Fort Wilderness, at Walt Disney World. Not even sure if we will be doing any of the theme parks, but we love the campground, there is plenty of things to do just there, and lots of room to walk and explore. My sister winters down there so we will go and see her for a bit too, Tripp will be able to visit too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Isn't the Pro Bowl there then, too?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Isn't the Pro Bowl there then, too?


I didn't realize that, but yes, it is.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that could be either good, or bad!




my4goldens said:


> I didn't realize that, but yes, it is.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is doing well. House training good, he sleeps all night. Haven't started any real formal obedience training, been concentrating on socializing, how to get along with his two older brothers, he has met lots of people and have been lots of places. We will be going on a road trip the end of the month which will be interesting. We do lots of play obedience, plenty of treats and praise. Sit, spin, circle, come. I love when he does the down, plops his little body down and looks up as if to say, where's my cookie. Took him all of a day or two to learn that. I am introducing place to him, won't take him long to learn that. He loves to give high fives. We start an obedience class the end of January, but will miss the first two because we will be away. And on Sunday will begin a puppy nosework class along with a baby agility class. Should be fun.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds like you and Tripp are keeping busy. And he's sure growing! Tally is the star of her puppy class - very focused... and food obsessed  She'll do anything for a treat.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> It sounds like you and Tripp are keeping busy. And he's sure growing! Tally is the star of her puppy class - very focused... and food obsessed  She'll do anything for a treat.


He is growing like a weed. He weighed 34 pounds last week at the vet. Starting to look like all legs and ears and tail. He had the zoomies last night in the house, funny as all heck. Around and around he goes, making side trips to either jump on the couch or bite Tugg in the face or jump in my lap. I lost count at I think 25 loops.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp had his first nosework class this morning and his first baby agility class. He had a blast. And so did I. 
Nosework consisted of running to a box with treats in it and getting more treats. What could be better.

And agility consisted of playing on the baby agility obstacles, which he did with no fear, the baby A-frame, running thru the tunnel for cookies, sitting on the table for more cookies, he even did the baby teeter, it banged a little and no problem. 
I am going to have such fun with this puppy. Now he is exhausted from so much fun and his tummy is full of cookies, so he is taking a big long nap in his crate. 

I am very proud of my puppy, and excited for what lies ahead.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that agility set up for puppies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I have to say how much I enjoy hearing how much you enjoy your puppy -- if that makes sense!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg was tired of Tripp constantly messing with him, so rolled him in the mud outside. Trippy has just had a bath and is resting in his crate. It rained all night, nowhere for the water to go, so everything is a mess. I would rather have the cold.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

discovered the ball within a ball toy today. older dogs never liked this thing, Tripp is fascinated by it. And bittersweet, he is growing up, still a baby puppy, but starting to look like a dog.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's such a doll! I can't believe how much he's grown up. I feel like you just brought him home!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

aesthetic said:


> He's such a doll! I can't believe how much he's grown up. I feel like you just brought him home!


I know. He's starting to get some big boy hair, has nice feathers on his front legs, tail is starting to feather out. And starting to get some down his back. He is in the all legs/ears/tail stage, but really hasn't looked too unbalanced. Still does a little mouthing, but is growing out of it, no more chomping down on our hands. 
He is so funny, I have been teaching him down and sit verbally along with hand signals. So now his default behavior when I have cookies is to plop suddenly into a down, puts his head on the ground. Makes me laugh. Been working a little on back up, but he really has no clue on that yet. He is a pretty quick study, smart little bugger.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so cute!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We are home from our adventure to Fort Wilderness Campground, Walt Disney World. Spent three days going down to Florida, and six days at Fort Wilderness, then three days driving home, camping every night. We had a little excitement on Friday, blew a trailer tire out going 70 mile per hour on I-75 just north of Valdosta, Georgia. Was not fun, we had to call out a tire service company, too hard for my husband to try and change it, especially where we were. Tripp did well the whole trip, rode like a champ, and was very good camping. I think he misses his brothers, we will pick them up in the morning. He is getting very big, and starting to I think enter his teenage phase. Getting a little bratty at times, mouthy too. But all in all, a good time was had.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> discovered the ball within a ball toy today. older dogs never liked this thing, Tripp is fascinated by it. And bittersweet, he is growing up, still a baby puppy, but starting to look like a dog.


I accidentally bought this size instead of the smaller size for my mom's GSD puppy a couple years ago. She got her head stuck inside it! Luckily it all turned out ok (with lots of vaseline) and now it's one of her favorit OUTSIDE toys ;-)


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Since we missed our 2nd and 3rd agility and nosework classes with Tripp, today was the 4th class for them. Well, actually, Tugg had agility at 10, Tripp had nosework at 11:30 and agility at 12:30. They both did well, I am exhausted. And my back and sciatic pain flared up pretty bad today but we made it thru. Oh, and yesterday we had our first obedience class, we missed the first two. He needs work on walking on a loose leash. A lot of work, got some good tips from the instructor so we will be practicing that this week. Hopefully my back will hold out.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So pleased the boys are doing so well, though I'm sorry to hear your back is painful. Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and his brothers on Trippy's 5 month birthday


----------



## Michael Pandolph (Feb 12, 2017)

Congrats. Welcome home!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome back from your trip Tripp! Your sister Tally wishes you a happy five month birthday. Tally has grown so much lately and is getting all kinds of new teeth. Here is Tally today:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow-you can tell they're siblings!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

puppy class today was fun. Trippy did well, walking on a loose leash was much better. And we did some actual heads up heeling, he has a lovely prance, of course with yummy string cheese tempting him. Did sits, downs, and recalls. Recalls were done while puppies were playing, they all did really good. There are I think six golden puppies, two lab puppies, one GSD, a GSP, and I think maybe a poodle mix of some sort. And all the golden puppies have a different look. Three all conformation, one fieldy and two a combination. And they are all adorable. Tomorrow we have agility and nosework. I have nosework boxes in my living room, found Tripp in there today looking for scent. Smart little devil he is.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tally started her Puppy 2 class today. It was fun because as we were leaving the Puppy 1 folks were coming in with the little ones- that was the class we took last session. They looked so small! There were two sweet little Goldens who were about half Tally's size. They grow so fast. Funny about Tripp sniffing out the nosework boxes. The instructor in my class used Tally to demonstrate something today and she got distracted by someone else's treats which must have smelled better. The instructor said that Tally has a very good nose. And she is very quick, smart and focused, as I"m sure Tripp is..


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Tally started her Puppy 2 class today. It was fun because as we were leaving the Puppy 1 folks were coming in with the little ones- that was the class we took last session. They looked so small! There were two sweet little Goldens who were about half Tally's size. They grow so fast. Funny about Tripp sniffing out the nosework boxes. The instructor in my class used Tally to demonstrate something today and she got distracted by someone else's treats which must have smelled better. The instructor said that Tally has a very good nose. And she is very quick, smart and focused, as I"m sure Tripp is..


I love Nosework, and now AKC is beginning a nosework program. Trippy has a good nose too, and we have a pretty good nosework program at my kennel club. We are having an ORT in July and I am hoping Tripp will be ready for at least the novice level. He is a quick learner. And my first love is obedience, hopefully will be able to get some titles there for him. Not sure about agility, it is fun but I have back issues, which is kind of limiting. But we will see.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

class today. first class was agility for Tugg, then he got to rest and we had nosework class and then agility class for Tripp.
Tugg did great, and Tripp did great too. This puppy has so much potential, he loves Nosework, doesn't like the harness I bought for him. And he was the star of his agility class. young dogs, puppy dogs. Little stinker. And we just went out for a mini obedience lesson, heeling, sit-stay, down-stay, and recall. He is a quick learner, and seems to have a very pretty gait when heeling, prancing. Now he is pestering Tugg, who will take so much and then tell him off. Good Tugg.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Had to go pick up eye drops today for Raider and had Tripp in the car on our way home from class so decided to weigh him. He weighed in at 48 pounds, I think just where he should be for almost six months old. I think he is entering teenage hood, but still is a delightful puppy, loving, smart, clever. A pain sometimes to his older brothers, I think they at times wish he would go away, but this too shall pass, once he is over the constant pestering of them.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tripp looks good, a lot like my Tally but she is the smaller "girl version". I'm not sure what she weighs now but nowhere near 48 lbs. Tally is also a big pest with her mom Sofie. Grandma Abby laid down the law with her back at the get go and Tally doesn't pester her, though they do play sometimes. Piper, who will be three in May, is more than her match. They play roughly sometimes and then Tally will back off. The group dynamics are interesting. Glad to hear that Tripp is doing well.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Trippy passed his AKC S.T.A.R puppy test this morning. Well, in fact, all of the puppies passed. Good puppies they all are.
It was a fun class, four golden puppies, two lab puppies, a GSD, a GSP, and a little doodle of some sort. Be interesting to see how many puppies continue on. So now it's on to big boy school. First class is next week, we will miss it because Tripp's big brother Tugg is in a Nosework trial. But our obedience instructor is very good about giving out homework so we can practice whatever she sends us at home.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is six months old today. Time is flying by. He weighs around 50 pounds, is sweet, funny and at times, a naughty puppy. My husband and I love him, and his doggy brothers tolerate him. We are taking obedience, nosework and agility classes and he is doing great in all of them. He really loves agility, does the baby teeter, dogwalk and a frame with no fear and is learning to wait in the contact areas. Does the tunnel with speed, and a baby table, with a sit. In obedience is learning heads up heeling, down, stay, stand. Has learned to high five, spin and circle, and learning roll over. Can do a reliable stay with a 40 foot fast recall. In nosework we will be on odor only at the end of our current six week class. I hope to enter him in an ORT in July. We have been busy and he is having a blast, and we are too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

He looks so grown up! And handsome too


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tripp is a very handsome pup!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He sounds wonderful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryKate (Mar 8, 2017)

my4goldens said:


> Tripp is six months old today. Time is flying by. He weighs around 50 pounds, is sweet, funny and at times, a naughty puppy. My husband and I love him, and his doggy brothers tolerate him. We are taking obedience, nosework and agility classes and he is doing great in all of them. He really loves agility, does the baby teeter, dogwalk and a frame with no fear and is learning to wait in the contact areas. Does the tunnel with speed, and a baby table, with a sit. In obedience is learning heads up heeling, down, stay, stand. Has learned to high five, spin and circle, and learning roll over. Can do a reliable stay with a 40 foot fast recall. In nosework we will be on odor only at the end of our current six week class. I hope to enter him in an ORT in July. We have been busy and he is having a blast, and we are too.


Your dog looks adorable, my4goldens.
He also seems to be a very smart boy. I bet he's not giving you a hard time right? lol
I'm just wondering if ever you give him any supplements or treats for him to be that active?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is doing wonderfully. We are in our second series of obedience classes, agility and nosework. And I hope it doesn't seem like I am bragging, well, actually I am, he is excelling in all of them. He is a very quick study, loves all people and loves all other dogs. I am truthfully having a blast with this puppy. He is settling down with my other two, they have been incredibly patient with him, but as with all puppies, his antics at times have been a little trying. With reminders from them and us, though, he is learning good house manners. Loves to be groomed, lays on my ottoman and lets me dremel his nails. 
Travels well in his crate in our SUV, in fact, every time we go out thru the garage he thinks it's time for a car ride. Sleeps from 9 at night till at least 6:30 or so in the morning. He is growing into his ears, tail and legs, and promises to be a real beauty as a big dog. We are blessed.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love coming onto Tripp's thread and seeing that first puppy picture at the very beginning with his blocky head and big paws  And now he is starting to fill out and is looking good. And of course I'm glad to hear you are having so much fun with him. Very nice photo. Sister Tally says hi!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

It is so sweet that you update on Tripp every month. He looks ADOORABLE!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We have started a new program at our kennel club called Fido Fitness. Basically for a small fee we allow people to bring their dogs in and just walk their dogs in a safe place and hopefully both dogs and people get some exercise. It was getting a little boring so now we have divided the building up into two separate areas, one for walking and for doing some baby agility obstacles. It makes me very happy that my Trippy has become the demo dog for the agility ring. I take him in and he and I demonstrate how puppies and inexperienced dogs should do the obstacles. Today along with the other equipment, we had two separate tunnels set up. Trippy at his very tender age of six months was a star.  And then we went over to the walking ring and did some very pretty heads up heeling, and I introduced the figure 8 to him. With the incentive of some tasty string cheese, he did a pretty good figure 8 on his first try.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It sounds like all the hard work you've been putting in is paying off. It looks like he's going to be a stunner as a grown up!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I had to go to my vets and pick up heart worm so brought Tripp along, wanted to check his weight to make sure he was getting the right dose. He turns 7 months old on the 13th, weighed 53 pounds today, putting him with his brothers in the same dose they are getting. He is such a darling puppy, smart, clever. And kind of cute too.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is seven months old. Growing out of looking like a puppy, but definitely still a puppy. Such a big part of our lives,
we love him so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Catching up with gorgeous Tripp, he's looking wonderful!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks great!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tripp is very adorable!!! We were Illinois residents are whole lives and moved to Tellico Village in Loudon, TN, six months ago.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi to our very handsome brother/ son Tripp!! From sister Tally and mom Sofie :x:x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi to my nephew, Tripp! :wavey:You look great! 
Love, Auntie Shala.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp on the left, Tugg in the middle and Raider on the right. They all three went to the groomers yesterday, came home beautiful with cute scarves. Unfortunately, Tripp thought the scarves were for chewing, and proceeded to take them off his brothers. Oh well, they were cute while they lasted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Handsome boys!!!!!:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Beautiful boys!


Thanks, they are kind of cute.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The boys look great  !


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> The boys look great  !


Thanks, they are my heart and soul. We get to spend tomorrow at a Nosework clinic with all three, and on Sunday going to a UKC nosework trial for Raider and Tugg, will crate in the car so Trippy can go too. Nothing better than a weekend having fun with the dogs.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tripp looks almost all grown up and so very happy, Tugg definitely wants what you have in your hand and Raider? As usual, he looks like you just told him the best slightly scandalous joke in history! They're beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Adorable trio!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp wondering what he can get into next.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha!! That DOES look like exactly what he is thinking! He's beautiful.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

When you're cute you can get away with a lot. Tripp looks SO much like my Tally!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Trippy not quite 8 months old. I think he's kind of cute. We started our intermediate obedience class yesterday.
Lots of dogs in the class, one border collie mix I am a little bit worried about, very reactive. Thank goodness the instructor is on top of it. Tripp did great, needs work on his attention during heeling, but there were a lot of dogs in the class and some, pretty unruly. And today is our Nosework and Agility classes. Looking forward to them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's very cute!!! When he fills out a bit, you need to have a show groom done on him and see how he's looking


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

training was fun today. Tripp had Nosework first and then we went right to agility. He is going to be a dynamite Nosework dog, and probably agility if I can keep up with him. He got a little excited in agility during our first time in the ring, but the second and third run were very nice. Jumps of course very low, as was the teeter and dog walk, he is learning his contacts, but no hesitation, not afraid of either the walk or teeter. My husband video taped it and it made me smile when I looked at it. Tugg also had Nosework class today with my husband, they are truly a wonderful team to watch. After Tugg and my husband earned their NW 1 we got a very nice e-mail from the photographer, he said it was a joy to watch them as a team, said the emotion and bond was just beautiful to watch.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love hearing what you and Tripp are up to


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp relaxing today. Makes me smile thinking that my Rusty, Tess and Libby who are all gone slept on that bed. Now Raider, Tugg and Tripp share it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Raider, Tugg and Tripp, enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Such handsome boys. We have been enjoying the spring weather too.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I love your golden family! Looks like he is fitting right in. Really enjoying these updates and Tripp's story.


----------



## MattAndCooper (Nov 4, 2016)

He's handsome. What a dream to have 3. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your dogs are all beautiful!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We went camping from Monday till Friday. All three dogs went, we had fun. Weather was okay, but then the rain hit. Our camper is good sized, 40 foot fifth wheel, but even with that, three large hairy wet dogs and two humans in a camper for two days made for an interesting time. 
I had obedience class for Tripp today, he did very well, heeling was pretty, heads up, prancing, his stays were good, and we practiced crate and mat games. There is one very reactive dog, we try to stay away from him, and our instructor is very much aware and keeps things under control. 
Instructor made my day today when she told me she wanted to take Tripp home with her. I said, he's pretty cute, and she said he sure is. 
Tomorrow is agility and nosework class day. Last week our agility instructor said we are ready for the next level. 
And last week my puppy dog nailed all his searches. Hopefully in July we will be able to do his ORT at least in the first level of birch scent. I am having so much fun with this puppy. Love him, and very pleased with how he is developing.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

couple of pics from our camping trip. All three dogs in the dog walk at the KOA, and all three dogs begging treats from my husband.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! If I had a camper like yours I might go camping too! And camping in a place with dog run is awesome. We did lots of tent camping when my son was young, travelled all over the country-- mostly tent camping with an occasional motel stay. But my tent camping days are OVER, big time - I gave all the camping equipment to my son and daughter-in-law. I am so glad to hear about what Tripp is up to - training, traveling, all kinds of good things. He landed in a great home


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

good day today. Nosework and agility class for Tripp. I am astounded at how fast this puppy has caught on to the game of nosework. He finds the hides, and is starting to give two different alerts, a paw and a sit. When we started this game he was a little tentative, now he knows what the game means and is starting to work quickly and with good focus. Someone asked me today how old he is, when I said 8 1/2 months old, they said, amazing for a puppy that age. 
And agility class went very well too. working on three and four obstacle sequences, waiting at start line, and on the table, and learning two on and two off on the a frame. And today instructor moved teeter from the baby height to the next height, he had no issue at all, and has learned to pause before going off. I am starting to think this puppys ability is beyond my ability as a handler. I am officially old, hopefully I am able to keep up with him in agility. If not, my instructors have offered to handle him once we reach that stage. Now he is all tuckered out and sleeping soundly.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tiring day. Obedience class in the morning, Tripp did well. The reactive dog though is starting to get on my nerves. And the people who don't know how to or want to learn how to heel their dogs are starting to get on my nerves. We either are heeling well and the people in front of us just stop and we almost run into them, or the reactive dog is barking and yapping. Can't wait to get out of this class, or have the annoying people drop out. Instructor is on top of it, but I think she is getting a little frustrated too. Good thing is we do fun things in this class to, each week she introduces a new trick, to keep it fun for the dogs. This afternoon we had a Nosework clinic at the club, Tripp came and so did Tugg. It was fun, but I am exhausted. And tomorrow is agility.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

You and Tripp do keep busy. I remember being in a Canine Good Citizen class with a highly reactive dog that went ballistic around other dogs, lunging and snarling. The teacher moved them farther and farther away from the other dogs and eventually set up kind of a screen so the dog be behind that, not actually practicing anything except being in the same building with other dogs. The "interesting" part was that the woman had a service dog vest on him --!! Fortunately they dropped out after a couple of classes.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> You and Tripp do keep busy. I remember being in a Canine Good Citizen class with a highly reactive dog that went ballistic around other dogs, lunging and snarling. The teacher moved them farther and farther away from the other dogs and eventually set up kind of a screen so the dog be behind that, not actually practicing anything except being in the same building with other dogs. The "interesting" part was that the woman had a service dog vest on him --!! Fortunately they dropped out after a couple of classes.


We did figure 8's too yesterday, had to chuckle to myself, when instructor was pairing us up in groups of three, she pulled out a couple of jump posts and had him use those instead of dogs and handlers. I had already made up my mind if he was in my group I was not going to do them. I don't know if the dog is aggressive or not but he sure gives the appearance of not being stable. He barks, lunges, and just looks unpredictable. I am hoping at the end of this set of classes we move up to the next level and he either drops out or stays where he is at.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp will soon be 9 months old. Hard to believe how fast the time has gone. We start a new series of agility classes tomorrow and in two weeks will begin a new series of obedience classes on Saturday. Instructor told us today we are moving up to the Novice Obedience class, which I am very glad about. We are no longer doing nosework on Sundays, switched to Wednesday nights with Tripp, different instructor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You should have signed up for barn hunt with us! It's a hoot.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> You should have signed up for barn hunt with us! It's a hoot.


We thought about it, might drop by some Tuesday to check it out. My husband was in charge of finding the straw for it. He may decide to take the next set of classes with Tugg.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's really a good time. Tugg would love it!




my4goldens said:


> We thought about it, might drop by some Tuesday to check it out. My husband was in charge of finding the straw for it. He may decide to take the next set of classes with Tugg.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

9 months old yesterday. Interesting stage, definitely a teenager. My son and his family are coming in tonight for several days with their snappy little dog. I hope I survive. The grandkids are terrific, well behaved, the dog, not so much and when they were here at Christmas he hated my dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks great! Handsome boy!


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

I've been loving reading this thread. Tripp is such a sweet puppy and I love your whole pack! It's been making me wonder if Nosework might be something that would interest Pepper - he has such a massive need for stimulation and is a very quick study.

Good luck with the snappy dog!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice photo of handsome Tripp. I forgot all about the 9 month date - too busy keeping track of how old Uno is (five weeks tomorrow) I guess. Tripp looks good.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had a Nosework Workshop on Staying at Source at our club last night, presented by Nancy Reyes. In our area she is probably one of the best instructors, she presents a lot of clinics at our club. We brought Tugg and Tripp, Raider stayed home. I'm thinking Raider is retired, he is 12 1/2, showing some signs of DM, along with his LP. Makes me sad, but he deserves his retirement. My heart dog always. Tuggy of course rocked it. He's been doing it for a couple of years and he and my husband are really a team now. Anyway, I brought Tripp just to fill a spot, not sure if he could keep up with the seasoned Nosework dogs. Little stinker did me proud. Nancy was quite impressed and I was very proud. Stayed on task, found the hides, all off lead. I love this sport. Starting to think it is my favorite sport ever.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

You're enjoying nosework so much that I'm thinking of signing up for a beginner class at Badger Kennel Club in Madison. The question is which dog to take? There is a CGC class too on Saturday mornings which I want to do with Tally - so that leaves Abby, Sofie or Piper....? Eenie, meenie, miney, moo... but probably won't get to it until the fall.


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

Reading all of your nose work posts (I even went off and read the thread in the sport forum) inspired me to give it a try and Pepper and I are signed up for a three hour beginner seminar at the Humane Society on Sunday! I can't wait!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Trippy rocked it at our Nosework class last night. And our instructor told me she heard good things about him from Nancy from our Monday night workshop. 
It helps that we do practice at home, Nosework is one of the easiest sports to practice. All you need are the dog, a harness and 8 to 10 foot leash, a Nosework kit and a little bit of time to plan your searches and set out the scents. You don't have to drill for hours like obedience, any person and dog whether they be old or young can do this sport. And it is fun for everybody.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm too lazy to practice. Tito and I should come practice with you


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp, Tugg, Raider and my youngest grandson, Danny.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

At our club on Fridays we have something called Fido Fitness, for the last several weeks we have been practicing among other things, tricks. And two of our board members are CGC/Trick Dog Evaluators so today our group had Trick Dog Testing. Tripp doesn't have his CGC title yet, so needed ten tricks for his Novice Title, and breezed thru them. Honestly some of them are pretty easy and some can be agility exercises. Next week I think we are doing CGC testing, hopefully we can get thru that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Totally off topic, but good to see you the other night!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Totally off topic, but good to see you the other night!


It was good to see you too !!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sent in his application for his Novice Tricks Title. Looked at the intermediate requirement, he probably can do at least 5 or 6 out of that list. Practiced a little heeling outside this morning, we need lots of work on that skill, but it is too hot and humid to do much so we moved inside and practiced some tricks and brought out his dumbbell and worked on hold. I think he is starting to get what I want. I use the dumbbell I bought for Tugg, has his initials on it, TG, so it works fine for Tripp. Only problem is it is red and the color I have chose for Tripp is blue. 
Nosework class tonight, will be inside. We might do a little practicing this afternoon, my living room has nosework boxes all over it. I should be cleaning this house instead of having fun with my dogs. Oh well. Priorities I guess.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

soon to be ten month old Tripp, Raider, Tugg and grandson Danny


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Everyone looking good!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is so naughty. And makes us laugh every day. And pesters his two brothers without mercy. So when he knows he is in trouble he runs over to the dog bed and pretends he was there the whole time. And then when all is calm, he very quietly walks over to the coffee table, takes a magazine or book or newspaper in his mouth, and finds a place where he thinks nobody can see him and proceeds to chew it up. And when he realizes he is in trouble again and about ready to go to time out (his crate), he again runs over to the dog bed to pretend again he never left it. This is how this almost ten month old puppy dog keeps us on our toes. And we love every minute of it.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh Tripp... you sound so much like your sister Tally. She has a way of looking completely innocent and sweet when she's in trouble - how could we possibly think she had done anything wrong??


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg, 5 1/2, granddaughter Moira, aged 7 1/2, Tripp, 10 months and one day, grandson Danny 4 1/2, Raider, 12 1/2


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Super cute family portrait


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful picture!! I'm so impressed that they are all sitting so nicely! And you got your Four Lakes pup to smile!! I always have a bit of a challenge with that! :grin2: Does Tripp have any treat spots on his tongue?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp does not have any treat spots, however, his uncle, Tugg has a couple of them ! 
We had our first agility class today in two weeks, didn't have one last week because our club sponsored an agility trial. Our last class was kind of a disaster. The ring was expanded to full size, and the three young dogs in our class all around the same age thought that meant zoomies were in order. So today our instructor decided that we all need to work on control, which I totally agree on and I have to say Trippy today was brilliant.
We had no zoomies, did three to four obstacles at a time, all under control, and his weaves were beautiful.
What probably helped we had a nosework class before our agility class. He found all his hides and is developing an adorable alert signal. Now he and his two brothers are all napping. And after trying to keep up with this very fast, agile puppy in the agility ring that sounds like a good idea for me.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had another tricks test today at our club, Trippy almost finished his intermediate level, just needs one more trick. I forgot to bring his ball today, catching a ball is one of the tricks. Novice and intermediate level tricks are pretty easy. And it's fun. We did some obedience training, mainly heeling, fronts and finishes. His fronts were pretty crappy at last weeks obedience class, he really had no idea, so this week I taught him how to catch treats I spit out at him from my mouth, he seems to have that skill now. And it certainly has improved his fronts. We practiced off set fronts, and I started teaching him how to move in front of me when I moved from right to left. Next we will do left to right. He caught on quick. He is so much fun to train. Learns so fast. Tomorrow is obedience class, Sunday is agility class, Monday night is a nosework workshop. I'm tired already.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Agility class was a mix of good and not so good. He was a little out of control in the beginning, but no zoomies, which was a plus. By the end of class he was more in control, still plenty of energy, and did some nice work. Tugg had a nosework class after our agility class, they only use a portion of the building. So Trippy and I used an empty ring to do some fun obedience stuff. All kinds of things, recalls, fronts, finishes, hand signals from a distance. I even thru in some go outs, along with his tricks to keep him engaged. When I was done, I told a good friend, if we can conquer heeling, I think I will have a pretty darn good obedience dog. Heeling is very much a work in progress, probably will be for a long time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Nosework clinic last night. Heat has broke here so clinic was outside. Tugg and Tripp went. They both did
very well, Tugg has lots more experience than Tripp. Tripp is still a baby dog but he kept up with the big dogs. I got lots of compliment on his work ethic, and his focus. I also got lots of compliments on how well he is
put together, what a nice head he has and his over all looks.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

today's accomplishment is he now takes his obedience dumb bell on command and will hold it. A couple weeks ago I decided to introduce it. He was very reluctant at first, we took our time, and today, he can reach for it and will hold it. 
Next step is to try different positions, and then place it on the floor in front of him and see if he will take it from there.
Will be interesting to see how he progresses. He is a very willing puppy, and I am very happy with how quickly he learns.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yayyyyy!!! He can pick up the dumbbell from several feet and bring it to me without dropping !
What a brilliant puppy he is. will practice this for a couple days, then start tossing it and see what happens.
I have found that a reliable retrieve in goldens isn't always a given. It takes training and lots and lots of practice.
He is now taking taking the dumbbell with enthusiasm and gets excited when I bring it out.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

and here he is. I think he might need a dumbbell with a wider bit soon, this was Tugg's dumbbell and he has a narrower muzzle then Tripp and Tripp still has some growing to do.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way to go Tripp! You're doing such a good job with him


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had two C-Wags Nosework trials at our club. I entered Tripp in Level one, he found the first hide in 10 seconds and the second hide in 6 seconds. Good Job, Trippy. Earned two passes towards the four needed to title. His brother Tugg and my husband finished their level three title, yayyy for them. Fun day, now I'm tired.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Way to go!!


He would have had the second hide in less than 10 seconds, but he didn't put his paw on the box right away and I wanted to make sure. He got them so fast I didn't even have time to pull a treat out of my pocket. He made me very proud. We are having another one in October so hopefully he will finish his level one then. C-wags is fun, very low key, a good way to introduce a green dog to trialing. I think we might do a UKC trial in September.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Which UKC trial?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Which UKC trial?


for your k9, september 23 and 24


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

good day today. Agility for Tripp, Nosework for Tugg. Started our agility class with a one jump figure 8 drill to burn off a little energy and get him under control. Then first run was tunnel, jump, jump, teeter, tunnel. Second run was tunnel, jump, jump, teeter, tunnel, jump, tire, A Frame. Third run was tunnel, jump, jump, teeter, tunnel, jump, tire, A frame, weaves, jump, dog walk. Each run had two tries. Jumps are all set low, as are the teeter, A frame and Dog walk. Second try of the third run was brilliant. I sent him to the weaves and he hit his entrance perfectly and left me standing in amazement while he blasted thru them. My instructor even was amazed. I don't think I am good enough for this puppy. Then during my husbands Nosework lesson with Tugg there was an open ring so after Tripp and I recovered from agility we did a little obedience training. And again I am left feeling I am not good enough for this puppy. We ran thru a little dumbbell retrieving, heeling, thru in some tricks, utility hand signals, a drop on recall. And we had a blast. He makes me look good. And I adore him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We need advanced vehicles. I'll have to look at their premium. I HATE driving there, though.
There's one in Oct. in IN I'm more likely to enter.



my4goldens said:


> for your k9, september 23 and 24


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> We need advanced vehicles. I'll have to look at their premium. I HATE driving there, though.
> There's one in Oct. in IN I'm more likely to enter.


Where at in Indiana? And I agree with you, I hate driving there too. 

Donna


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Hammond?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Hammond?


Yep, it's at the Armory. We were there a couple of months ago for a trial.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Practiced a little weave poles this morning, working on entrances. And then some restrained retrieves to build drive. Trying to train this puppy with motivational positive methods. When I started out with my Tess a long time ago I didn't know any better and what i learned was more of the old school type of training. Not no more. Kind of the middle of the road for me now. Thank goodness for my current instructor who's philosophy if it isn't fun for the dogs, why do it. And her dogs are lovely engaged working dogs. And thank goodness for youtube. Love watching trainers who make it fun for their dogs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

the three boys today after their spa visit and a kind of cute picture of Tripp. Wish he was sitting a little straighter, but a good shot of his beautiful head.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's a looker for sure!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's a looker for sure!


Thanks !! When he is old enough I'd like to try to get a CCA on him.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh look at the boys with their cute bandanas  Tripp really is looking good - lovely head. I'll send that photo on to Matthew's owner so she can see how he's looking.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

brought out scent articles a few days ago. this exercise will be easy for him, maybe because of his scent work training.
we are up to three tied down, scented one loose. he is is very eager to the mat, finds the loose scented article, then races back. Will be interesting to see when he makes the connection that he needs to find the scented one and not the unscented one. I always love that moment in training this exercise. It's always an "Aha" moment.

Heeling still very much a work in progress. Mainly because I am not satisfied with a mainly in heel position next to my left side type of heeling. I want a heads up, engaged dog, which he can and will do, but not all the time. Practice practice practice. Someone told me once that it can take up to two years to train a dog for heel like that, and it is something you always need to work on. We will get there, he is still very much a puppy dog.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Weather is cooler so if things stay this way we will probably go to the C-Wags trial tomorrow. Raider will probably stay home. He sleeps pretty much all day anymore and we have to lift him in and out of our Suburban if he goes, he is more comfortable at home. And we should be home close to noon anyway, C-Wags are generally quicker and don't have as many entries.
Hoping Tripp can qualify in level one two more times, that will give him his first title. Will probably enter him in level two tomorrow and see what happens. It's only two hides, he's done that consistently in class. And if he doesn't qualify, it's good practice. 
Tugg will be entered in level four, hoping for at least one qualification. if not, doesn't matter. It is just fun to go to these things. 
Tied a couple more articles on the mat, a metal and a leather. Tripp is doing well with them. Still waiting for the "aha" moment but he is a quick study.
Practiced weaves this morning, introduced the retrieve over the high jump. Jump is set at I think 12 inches. Baby dog 
height. Didn't throw the dumbbell, placed it in his mouth, told him to hold, walked to the other side, called him over, No
problem. And then practiced a new trick. He needs one more trick for his intermediate Tricks title. I want to teach him to Pick up a basket on command and carry it a few feet. If I place it in his mouth, he will do it. But I want to teach him to pick it either off the floor or off a chair, hold it and then carry it. Shouldn't take an awful long time. Now he is resting. A busy morning.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

good day. Tripp earned his final two legs at C-Wags level one, so CW-SP can be added to his name. And then passed both times at level two, needs two more legs to complete that title. Two hides in one search at that level, he 
rocked it. 
Tugg missed his first try at level four, 7 dogs in trial, nobody passed. Really really hard hides. 
But then second trial, all 7 dogs passed, so he needs 3 more legs to finish that title.
At the last minute I decided to bring Raider along for the ride. Good thing we did, we were gone from 7:00 a.m. till just now, 5:30 p.m. Long day, fun day. Weather was cool so didn't have to worry about the heat with the dogs. And we brought home some pretty ribbons.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my three loves


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tally says hi to her handsome brother Tripp


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Tally says hi to her handsome brother Tripp


oh she is so pretty !!!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp is 11 months old. One more month in the puppy forum.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

last week's obedience class was a bit of a nightmare, today's was better. And strange, last week's agility class was a nightmare too, so hopefully tomorrow will be better. Tripp is definitely a teenager. Feeling his oats, testing what he can get away with. Good thing he is so darn cute.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

agility class today was pretty good. Class before us had twelve weave poles out, instructor left 12 out for our class, Tripp had no trouble. A couple of his runs thru them were perfect. His focus was better today, and last run of the class was the best one. Problem is he is very very fast, and his handler, me, is 64 years old with a right knee that I was told last week needs a total replacement. Which isn't going to happen any time soon. I was out of breath, gasping and limping at the end of class, but exhilarated at how well he did. Will pay for it tomorrow. But it was a blast.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess it's not just the dogs who have to be agile to do agility. Maybe keeping up with Tripp will whip you into shape - if it doesn't send you to the emergency room! I was a Rally failure - too slow to keep up with the dogs. They were right on top of things, I was always lagging behind trying to figure out what we were supposed to be doing next. Duh! But really you are doing such a great job training with Tripp. And sounds like you're enjoy it - despite any pain!! (Advil anyone?) Good job both of you!


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

I also have a Trip!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tripp and Trip*

Both Tripps are beautiful dogs. The priest at my Church in TN, adopted a 3 legged mix that he named Tripp.
Tripp greets everyone on Sunday!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We just got home from camping. Went to a farm progress show. Older dogs were content to stay in the camper, Tripp is a bit of a barker so he got to go to the show with us and ride around in our Gator. It was a little crowded in the front seat with two humans and one 65 pound golden who sat on my lap. We only lasted a couple hours.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love that photo! Tripp looks so proud of himself in it. I think he letting you to know that next time he wants to drive


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had a Nosework clinic at our club last night given by Nancy Reyes. The subject was building stamina. It was a lot of fun. Tugg did a good job. Tripp did too. He kept up with the more experienced dogs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my three just chilling this morning. rare moment of quiet.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp turns one soon. He is very much my dog. A mama's boy. I love him too. He isn't perfect, can be loud, a barker at times, naughty, goofy, silly puppy dog. Makes us laugh every day. He thinks the paper towels sitting in their holder on the counter are his to unroll. He likes to pester and annoy his doggy brothers, and sometimes has to go in time out because they are too mellow to tell him off and we all need a break from the bedlam. Sleeps well, eats well, plays hard. And apparently he likes to watch golf on tv. Pretty funny.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love reading Tripp updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love reading Tripp updates too. I can't believe that batch of puppies will be one year old soon. It has been fun to follow Tripp's first year with you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Had our Wednesday night Nosework class for Tugg and Tripp. It's cooler out so we searched vehicles. Tripp kept up with the big boys. Very proud of him. Hard sometimes for a baby dog to stay focused when there are so many things outside to distract him. Grass, cars going by, birdies flying. But he did a great job. Tugg seemed a little tired. Maybe because he and Tripp played tag in the afternoon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Obedience class Friday night, went pretty well. Heeling is a work in progress. And so is the stand for exam. Very tough for a golden to stand still while somebody touches them. We had agility class today. First run was a nightmare, he was so wired he totally lost control, started to do the course on his own so game was over and he went in his crate. Second run was better, third run was really pretty good, he did a set of 12 weaves perfectly. And was pretty controlled. Two more days and he is a year old and we will be exiting the puppy forum.


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

My golden's name is also Trip (but with just one p). We got him a month before you got your Tripp!  They're gonna be great dogs!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

not Tripp related. Well, kind of if it impacts what we do in the future. Went to the orthopedist this morning, had a knee x-ray several weeks ago, my primary doctor said I have arthritis in it, probably related to an ACL reconstruction I had many years ago. Orthopedist said today knee isn't awful, and we will treat it conservatively for now, but you know where this is heading, right? Meaning a knee replacement. I told him I did but want to put it off as long as possible. So I had a steroid shot in the knee, if not better in three weeks to call him to schedule an MRI. I forgot to ask him about the gel shot therapy. Oh well.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> not Tripp related. Well, kind of if it impacts what we do in the future. Went to the orthopedist this morning, had a knee x-ray several weeks ago, my primary doctor said I have arthritis in it, probably related to an ACL reconstruction I had many years ago. Orthopedist said today knee isn't awful, and we will treat it conservatively for now, but you know where this is heading, right? Meaning a knee replacement. I told him I did but want to put it off as long as possible. So I had a steroid shot in the knee, if not better in three weeks to call him to schedule an MRI. I forgot to ask him about the gel shot therapy. Oh well.




Having had multiple steroid injections into my knee I know how painful those are. Hope it offers some relief.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp turns one today. He says Happy Birthday to all his brothers and sisters and hope they are having a great birthday too. He got a new toy and will be going to Nosework tonight and celebrating with all his friends there. Now that he is a big boy it's time to move on from this forum. Bye All !!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Tripp - from your sister Tally. We're going to miss seeing updates on the puppy forum so be sure to stay in touch!


----------



## jayp (Sep 6, 2017)

Totally loved Tripp and co , loved all the pictures you have posted! It was a Joy to see the growth of your boy! Your pictures are making my wait for my pup ever harder!


----------

